# Ok get this



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

My boss know I like to be prepared ( if he only knew ) but he brings up how bad it getting and his neighbor hood had a meeting and desired to pull together ( all yuppys ) he was all excited that they could last a couple weeks that way and I asked what about after that his responce was it will only last a couple weeks so I my response was ok but what if . Do you only plan to live a couple weeks. . No I'll figure it out . Do you have a gun and hunt . No why would I have a gun I'll go to the store when we run out of food . I just walked away


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Well it's good the sheeple don't have guns. More wild game will be available for those that do.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Talk is cheap. They may say they'll band together but when their backs are to the wall and it's a toss up between the neighbors or their children eating they'll choose their children.

Reminds me of the Twilight Zone show about the bomb shelter. they were all good friends, had bbqs and such together but when it came down to protecting his family he chose his family.

Let them play their game of togetherness. At least that gives you 2 weeks before the boss shows up at your place lol


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

"I'll go to the store"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

At least he is starting to think about being prepared, sure he is like a newborn puppy with his eyes shut but then weren't many of us at one time? I know people who "prep" for 30 days or so. They just don't see any incident or emergency lasting longer than that, which is fine because in the end all of our preparedness plans are individualized based on our beliefs. I'm sure if you compared my level of preparedness and commitment to long-term survival to BunkerBob or Mosquito Mountain Man I just look like a guy with the big room full of stuff and a modicum of skill. The best thing you can do for your boss is to send him semi-mainstream media stories that actually provide good information. Like for example how quickly grocery store shelves will empty after a serious crisis. Anything that will pry those eyes open just a little bit.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

You took the words right out of my mouth, CapnJack! :rofl: :laugh: :lolsmash:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, he took the first step. It were a little one, but he took it. Maybe test the waters a bit by makin small talk an small suggestions here an there ta see if he'll listen.

It just take some folks awhile ta really get in gear an wisen up, some folk never will. 

I wouldn't volunteer to much bout what ya got an where, but ya could maybe start out with "hey, they have a good sale on canned goods at x box store", er "Have ya thought about how yer gonna store water?". Might try "I've thought about a generator incase the power would go off". Just see what the response is an take it from there. Might just have ta walk away again, er it might push em in the right direction.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> At least he is starting to think about being prepared, sure he is like a newborn puppy with his eyes shut but then weren't many of us at one time? I know people who "prep" for 30 days or so. They just don't see any incident or emergency lasting longer than that,


When I prepped for Y2K I had enough to get by for 30 days, and that was the max.

I consider that the BARE minimum every US citizen should be at.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I always like to make people think I'm in the same boat as they are.... I just say stuff like "I read this report and I think I ought to look into a generator... or "I think I'd better try and get some stuff like.... Just make people think you are like them... Simple


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Two of my co workers are preppers. Ones ok, but he brakes too many laws for me to group up with. The other I asked to do something the other day, it took him 3x longer then it should have and when I went and checked on it, he hadn't cleaned the items. He just ran some water on it and put it back. I had to stay over an extra 10 min to do his job. Ok so things happen some times right? I talked my boss into not giving him a wright up. Next day I say what up? He dosnt care at all. He did it on purpose, didn't care I had to have his back. I aint trusting my family to this guy. We talked about doing something Saturday. I just told him it was too cold. Too cold my butt. Im just not doing anything with him. Im glad he and your boss are thinking about stuff, but attitude is most important of all right?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree about baby steps. Most of us get so tired of dealing with people who either think we are crazy or just want to talk about crap until we fall asleep. Currently we have a small group of folks who have just discovered Preparedness. One of them had his home broken into and his wife was raped. I took him and his neighbors (friends of his) to the gun range twice and showed them at least how to shoot and handle a gun. From there we got them hooked up with some nice handguns and shotguns to at least get them started. Now they are on fire to get ready. 

I try to tell them to not get burned out. We are trying to feed them what they can take without overload. They have the makings of a nice group to start if they can keep up the drive. Like the boss here there comes a point when outside pressures and just burn out sets in. 

I did get one response from them that I did not expect. They were amazed that we were just normal people living normal lives and being preppers at the same time. I have to fight trying to give them more than they can handle as newbies are more than just a bit reluctant to totally buy in to our lifestyle. We are portrayed in such a negative light by the media and the government that most folks are very wary of our intent. 

GB


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Two of my co workers are preppers. Ones ok, but he brakes too many laws for me to group up with. The other I asked to do something the other day, it took him 3x longer then it should have and when I went and checked on it, he hadn't cleaned the items. He just ran some water on it and put it back. I had to stay over an extra 10 min to do his job. Ok so things happen some times right? I talked my boss into not giving him a wright up. Next day I say what up? He dosnt care at all. He did it on purpose, didn't care I had to have his back. I aint trusting my family to this guy. We talked about doing something Saturday. I just told him it was too cold. Too cold my butt. Im just not doing anything with him. Im glad he and your boss are thinking about stuff, but attitude is most important of all right?


Read the first line of my signature...


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

He is a big time democrat almost to the point of commy . But he is a great boss just don't talk politics or world events so if he asks I'll help but not telling anything about me or mine . As you have stated he may be starting to see the writing on the wall only time will tell ( if he's got any time before it's to late )


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

moondancer said:


> He is a big time democrat almost to the point of commy . But he is a great boss just don't talk politics or world events so if he asks I'll help but not telling anything about me or mine . As you have stated he may be starting to see the writing on the wall only time will tell ( if he's got any time before it's to late )


There is hope. I was once a hard core Obama supporter, hell for a little while in college I considered myself a constitutional socialist. Then I started figuring out that nature doesn't reward those who wont work hard and take care of themselves. The guy or gal in charge is looking out for them and thiers. If its good for them to help you, they will, but the moment it isn't good for them they will forget you. Its best for every one to try to take care of themselves as best they can. If everyone is trying to take care of their own self its amazing how hard every one works and how much gets down, as soon as someone says lets all be equal everyone says, to hell with it, hes not doing any thing why should I? And shes getting a check why shouldn't I History always shows this to be true. Sooner or latter everything turns to one person at the top and every one else below. The US is the great exception. We have a middle class and a hope of doing better tomorrow then we did yesterday. Why do the leftist hate this? Because it takes work and acceptance that nature finds some more fit then others. Equality is reserved for the next world, just my .02.:nuts:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Did they ban reading Animal Farm in schools? This is more a question for the group and anyone younger than myself. If you were born after 1979 that is.

If you've read it you'll understand why I ask.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

biobacon said:


> There is hope. I was once a hard core Obama supporter


Took guts to admit that and I was in 08, as I did not want another 8 year of warmongering and oh, well I got 8 more years of just that. After 1 year, I realized the D and R's are not different, they both want power, so I looked elsewhere and chose a Libertarian. Do I think that is a real option on a large scale? Not really, but maybe it gets other folks thinking differently.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Did they ban reading Animal Farm in schools?


Not in our homeschool. 

I've noticed a number of schools no longer read some of what you and I would consider necessary classics (such as _Animal Farm_) due to the fact that there are newer 'must reads' and there is a limit as to how many novels can be covered.

However, I don't know how Common Core has changed things. I'm guessing _Animal Farm_ is not a part of the new national curriculum - but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LincTex said:


> When I prepped for Y2K I had enough to get by for 30 days, and that was the max.
> 
> I consider that the BARE minimum every US citizen should be at.


When I prepped for Y2K I bought TWO extra cases of beer, because.... power might be off for a couple days, it could be a disaster! :gaah:

I'd spent most of 98 and all of 99 doing work for GE bringing a city and a state Superior and Supreme court system and an oil compnay out of the stone age, and then I moved and did the same thing at a big pharma company. I'd done so many all nighters and all week deployments I didnt give a rip anymore. I kinda hoped the whole thing would crash, I needed the rest.


----------

